# Tips for surviving without power and water.



## buckytom (Aug 27, 2011)

i thought it might be a good idea to start a thread about how to survive a week or so without power and water in your home.

we just picked up 40 lbs. of ice to stuff the freezers, and it can become potable water in the long run.
also, we have 12 gallons and two 35 packs of 500ml bottles of water.

we have 2 almost full 20lb tanks of propane for cooking, as well as a camping stove and a liter of white fuel.

if we lose power, i'll be doing a lot of cooking the next few days of what was once frozen food.

fortunately, the garden is nearly at peak fruition, and our giant apple tree, raspberries, and grape vines are producing. we'll see how they fare.

so, can anyone add any tips on how to survive a storm?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

I saw on the news where a small generator can provide power for your sump pump and fridge/freezer if electricity goes out.  Cost is $400-$1000+.  We are looking into getting one.

We keep plastic jugs and bottles filled with tap water in our basement.  Along with our wine stash and cork screw!


----------



## licia (Aug 27, 2011)

BT, very good ideas. We went without power several years ago for almost a week. We couldn't get out of our street for a couple of days for the fallen trees. We also had a tree fall toward the house that landed about a foot from our wall to wall window.. We only stock water to drink and my pantry is full of things we can eat either raw or cooked on the grill. We can get water for the bathroom from the pool if necessary. Another thing we did was hook the tv up to the boat battery to watch the news. I'm not sure exactly how dh did that.
I hope the storm doesn't do you bad.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

Along with a generator, don't forget gasoline to run it. Chances are if you are without power, so are the gas stations. You can't have enough fuel. All manners of fuel and batteries are always the first thing to disappear in outages.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2011)

For me the toughest thing would be filling the idle time while the storm is doing its thing.  

Start thinking about ways to occupy the Cub Scout with no power for the TV, internet etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wet wipes for hygiene.  That will save you some water.


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 27, 2011)

Good thread, all.  I'm taking notes....


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 27, 2011)

Portable Backup Emergency Power | XPower Powerpack 400+ | Xantrex

I have a generator and one of the above power back-ups. It can jump my truck or keep a light on and has a small built in radio.It also can fill a tire.

Having a real lamp to read or play games by is nice and the generator doesn't have run for it.

We also keep a large supply of canned and dry goods as well as backpack full of stuff outside the house in the shed.

Make sure you have you meds in good supply too.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 27, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> For me the toughest thing would be filling the idle time while the storm is doing its thing.
> 
> Start thinking about ways to occupy the Cub Scout with no power for the TV, internet etc.



yup, we have backgammon and jenga ready to go.

and great tips so far, everyone. keep 'em coming.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Juice mixes like Energade with added electrolytes will keep you hydrated when there's not much drinking water.

Using paper plates and cups too avoid washing dishes will prevent water waste.

Making dishes than can be eaten hot as well as cold will be useful when you want to save on gas usage.

Keeping a well stocked first aid kit is also important in case someone gets injured or has a fever etc and you can't get to a shop.

While you have water fill as many empty containers as possible with tap water for emergencies.

Keep a stash of long life milk for when fresh milk runs out.  Keep batteries stocked up for torches etc.

Tinned and preserved meats and veggies for when you don't have fresh or just can't cook it. 

Stock up on wood, charcoal and matches to make fire. You can cook on it plus it provides some light in the evenings so you save gas and don't need to use lamps etc for a while.

Hope you are all safe and I'm praying that everyone goes unharmed. Thinking of you all!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

I got a little universal portable charger from Verizon that can charge most wireless devices.  You power it up ahead of time, and it provides about 5 hours of additional talk time.  Not expensive as I recall.

I also have an Axion 7" portable TV that runs on batteries which has gotten use during power outages.

Powdered milk.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Old man Boyd's roof leaked like a sieve ...He had pots, pans, boilers, buckets, etc everywhere catching the drips when it rained....One day I told him..."Mr Boyd, ya need to get your roof fixed" ....Can't do that boy....."Why not I asked" It's raining outside ...I said..."I mean when it quits raining and the sun is shining"....Hit don't leak then boy  

The time to prepare for a Hurricane, Tropical Storm, Tornadoes etc, is when there's 3 feet of snow on the ground...The time to prepare for a big snow/winter storm, or Nor Easter is when it's 98 degrees outside. 

Can't say enough about Generators...I own three...A small one for short outages of just a few hours...A large one that hooks to the house...for long term outages. Another one just for the fun of it... 

If you are so situated that you can own a Generator, then by all means have gas to run them.,..a lot of gas!!! ~~ Gas supply's can't get critical to non existent ~~ During Katrina there was no Gas to be had here....10's of thousands of gallons in the ground, but no way to pump it out....(There ought to be a law!!!)

Have/Create a Cool or Warm Zone in your house....Kerosene Heaters work well for Heat Zones (Or Natural Gas Heaters)....Room/Window A/C units work well for a Cool Zone. 

Ice .you can't have to much in hot weather....I've seen men fight over a 10lb bag of ice....Pull guns over 5 gallons of gas......

Oh well, just a few tips....Maybe more later.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wet wipes for hygiene. That will save you some water.


 
That's a good idea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Clothing, especially warm clothing, should be set aside for emergencies, somewhere you can reach it.


----------



## spork (Aug 27, 2011)

Ceremonial last shower.  Scrub clean.  Fill tub with water.

This is not the time to reject ramen off-hand based on principles.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Everyone should own one (or two) of these...or something like it....At the very least ...Plenty of extra propane (fuel ) bottles on hand too!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2011)

Years ago during hurricane Gloria, we lost power and had to make do with doing all our cooking on the gas grill.  If you don't have side burners, remove the grates and put pots and pans right on the diffusers.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

This past winter I just added another generator to my arsenal.
It runs off my tractor's PTO. And I have a 150 gal diesel fuel tank. The only downside is the tank needs to be near empty to meet the minimum for them to come fill it up. Still, no scrambling to fill gas cans. And no gasoline engine that hasn't been started in a year.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Good looking set up Fred....A Full 540 RPM to get Maximum output?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Bob.
Yes, 540 rpms. There's also a meter on it that you want reading 220v. And I bought a $12 meter to monitor the house's outlets for the correct voltage.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 27, 2011)

540, 541

whatever it takes...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Several years ago I almost pulled the trigger on one..but never followed through with the idea.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 27, 2011)

many good ideas, including the one to start this thread.  for future reference, fill drug prescriptions well in advance, if possible. i had a four hour wait yesterday for one.  although in my case with a prescription plan, insurance won't pay until a very few days before the drug's actual refill date.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> 540, 541
> 
> whatever it takes...


 
Right. Who's counting? 

Bob, I thought about it for a few years before pulling the trigger, but the whole "what if the gas stations are affected too?" scenario talked me into it. I've got a 4000w and a 5000w generator that I need the tractor to get them up by the house anyway (I actually want to sell the one now). Plus I'm pretty lazy when it comes to regularly starting them .


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep...know what you mean....I use Sta-Bil and try to fire them up at least twice a year unless they are used....


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, generator owners, where do we start?  Gas, battery, nat gas, propane?  My mind is boggled.  Not in dire need here, but for current and future reference, as well as for the Ireneians.  Tutorial please?  Advice?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> 540, 541
> 
> whatever it takes...


 Mr. Mom take off!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's a good site on generators, Dawg.
You can check out the different kinds and compare prices. It has a "which one for me" section, too. I think the main things you have to ask yourself is how much do you want to power and how big of a generator can you handle, as in either carry to where you need it or leave in place. And if you want to run cords, or feed your electrical panel.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 27, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Here's a good site on generators, Dawg.
> You can check out the different kinds and compare prices. It has a "which one for me" section, too. I think the main things you have to ask yourself is how much do you want to power and how big of a generator can you handle, as in either carry to where you need it or leave in place. And if you want to run cords, or feed your electrical panel.



somehow i just knew this thread was going to degenerate to generators sooner or later, pac.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

vitauta said:


> somehow i just knew this thread was going to degenerate to generators sooner or later, pac.


 
Just give me a generator and a package of wet-wipes and I'm good


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Here's a good site on generators, Dawg.
> You can check out the different kinds and compare prices. It has a "which one for me" section, too. I think the main things you have to ask yourself is how much do you want to power and how big of a generator can you handle, as in either carry to where you need it or leave in place. And if you want to run cords, or feed your electrical panel.



Thanks, Pac!  This helps a lot. Don't know how all you multi generatorarionals do it!  Or is it generatanals?  

Give me generators or give me death!  (excuses to Patrick Henry).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

vitauta said:


> many good ideas, including the one to start this thread.  for future reference, fill drug prescriptions well in advance, if possible. i had a four hour wait yesterday for one.  although in my case with a prescription plan, insurance won't pay until a very few days before the drug's actual refill date.



You only need to pay full price once for your emergency prescriptions and only pick those prescriptions that are absolutely necessary, blood pressure, pain meds.  Then every six months trade your emergency stash with your new bottle.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 27, 2011)

this gizmo i once got as a present operated like a manually generated flashlight.  you crank it up (a lot like operating a hand mixer) and the thing stays illuminated for many minutes.  i liked reading in the dark with it.  it made a buzzing noise as you cranked it--a lot of fun to use, and no need for batteries ever. you provided your own power.  can anybody tell me what this thing is called, and where it might be sold?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to have a hand crank combination radio/flashlight years ago. I'm sure they still make them. I would Google "self powered"_____ or similar.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I used to have a hand crank combination radio/flashlight years ago. I'm sure they still make them. I would Google "self powered"_____ or similar.



American Red Cross sells the crank/flashlight radios.  We also have one from Herrington's catalog.  Amazing devices.


----------



## Claire (Aug 27, 2011)

Bucky, I cannot say enough about your first hint.  There is no such thing as too much water.  If you live in a high danger area (I did), every spring if you're smart (and most aren't), fill every vessel you have with water and toss in the fridge and freezer.  _A full fridge or freezer stays colder than an emptier one, for longer._

Buy some "self-lighting" charcoals. I don't use them much, but keep them on hand for emergencies.  

Canned goods.  Cannot say enough about them.  Yeah, they aren't the best food in the world.  Actually, I'm wrong, they are.  If you think that the only pasta in the world is that which is made from scratch and takes a gallon of water to boil ... well, you've never had a crisis.  A few cans of beans will get to much further than an egg and a cup of flour.  Especially when you don't have a couple of quarts in which to boil it.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 28, 2011)

I am an Extension specialist with the University of Missouri, and we are very involved in disaster preparedness--in my local community, I work with FEMA and S(tate)EMA, Homeland Security and the Red Cross.  Of course, being in Missouri, we worry most about tornadoes, but that New Madrid fault is on our minds, too!

Everyone should have a disaster kit, because you just never know what can happen. You may not live in hurricane country, but emergencies can happen anywhere!!  Tornados, earthquake, toxic spills that require sheltering in place, terrorist attacks--you need to be able to TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF, because the government/other agencies can only do so much.

Check out the Red Cross site for information on what you should have on hand--they even have a month-by-month plan for building your kit so you don't have to fork over a bunch of cash all at once.  A portable kit for each car is a great idea, too--you might not be at home when the big one hits.

http://www.redcross.org/portal/site...toid=92d51a53f1c37110VgnVCM1000003481a10aRCRD

FEMA, SEMA, Red Cross and Homeland Security have free classes for disaster prep--if it suits your personality, take a Community Emergency Response Team (CERT) class and learn how to assist first responders in an emergency.  You will learn basic first aid and search and rescue techniques.  It is an interesting class, and even if you don't have a disaster, the info is helpful if you see or are involved in other types of mayhem--a car wreck, for example.

If anyone wants more info, just PM me!

One easy thing I do for water is save my bleach bottles--when I finish a bottle of bleach, I fill it with water and save it under my utility sink.  Don't rinse it--that extra bit of bleach purifies the water and makes it keep for a long time.  I have lots of room, so I have a dozen or more bottles.  I figure if the ones in the back are funky, I can always use them to flush the toilet.


----------



## JGDean (Aug 28, 2011)

*Freebe for me*



vitauta said:


> this gizmo i once got as a present operated like a manually generated flashlight. you crank it up (a lot like operating a hand mixer) and the thing stays illuminated for many minutes. i liked reading in the dark with it. it made a buzzing noise as you cranked it--a lot of fun to use, and no need for batteries ever. you provided your own power. can anybody tell me what this thing is called, and where it might be sold?


 
At least 15 years ago the JC Penney store was giving away a combo radio and light thing that operated using a crank if you purchased a certain amount. I opted for the lavender colored one. When I brought it home, DH fell on the floor laughing! Three hurricanes and hunkering down in our hallway later he changed his mind. I think you can do a search on hand cranked light (Don't forget to add light) and you will find some.


----------



## betterthanabox (Aug 28, 2011)

I love this tread! I have to say I had been watching the storm for a long time and decided that it would be a good idea to get a kit going. I ran out an picked up twice as many candles, batteries, charcoal, and tap lights as I thought I would need. The next day I went out and picked up enough canned goods and water for about a week (in addition to our well stocked pantry), stocked my freezer full of containers full of water, and got a first aid kit around. A few days ago I put out the candles, tap lights and flash lights. I learned the last time the power went out how important it is to know where your candles and flash lights are. It all turned out fine. We had only a little bit of rain and wind. The power was only out for a few seconds and came back on. 20 minutes further south is a different story. They have power outages and extreme flooding. I guess that's just the way the storm went. If I would have hit us, we would have been prepared. The funny thing is that when I was at the store there were very few people getting ready. When I saw that there was a projection that would have hit us dead on, I thought it was  foolish not to plan for the worst. Hope everyone made out okay.


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2011)

The first time I remember being in an emergency situation it was Hurricane Iwa in Hawaii.  Luckily, only the outskirts of the storm, we were on Oahu and Kauai got the biggest hit.  Still, we were without electricity for I think a week.  It was just before Thanksgiving.  I'd invited a few people over.  All we had in those days (it would have been the mid 80s) was corded land line phones, and if you don't have one, you'll regret it.  The phone wouldn't ring sometimes but it worked.  I called my friends and told them if I had to cube the damned bird and put it on skewers over the hibachi, we'd do it.  It was so funny that the electricity came back on at something like 3 a.m. on Thanksgiving morning.  

I remember most, though, is that fact that I did not have a battery operated radio.  So I was dependent upon what we used to call the "coconut wireless" (i.e., word of mouth, gossip) to find out what was going on.  My husband went to work as usual (he was in the Army).  I'd wander down the street and find out who knew what!

Trust me, I now have a drawer full of batteries!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 28, 2011)

JGDean said:


> At least 15 years ago the JC Penney store was giving away a combo radio and light thing that operated using a crank if you purchased a certain amount. I opted for the lavender colored one. When I brought it home, DH fell on the floor laughing! Three hurricanes and hunkering down in our hallway later he changed his mind. I think you can do a search on hand cranked light (Don't forget to add light) and you will find some.




ooooh that was so funny, jg.  i laughed and laughed. can you just image what kind of sites would pop up without the light? i'm almost tempted to find out, but naahh.  i keep forgetting that no matter how obscure my query, the internet will almost certainly have an answer for me.  i can't seem to wrap my head around the fact that i can go to the computer and buy virtually anything i can dream up, answer any question about anything under the sun, find music, books, art, historical facts, etc. etc.,...and so i was able to find self powered flashlights and radios online.  hopefully next time i have some goof ball question, i'll think to consult the computer first--it just doesn't come naturally to me yet, lifelong habits die hard....


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 28, 2011)

The first time we ever went to Cozumel, about 7 years ago, was right after Hurricane Wilma hit.  She devastated the little island, but we fell in love with the island, food, and people.  Have been going back ever since, and it is amazing how quickly they rallied.  The island is still not 100% , but Jaques Cousteau put it on the map for fantastic diving and snorkeling, and he was right.

A good friend spent 2 weeks cutting his way out of the jungle subdivision where they live, with a machete.  They have a lovely place with pool, fire wall and fire pit. A bartender with limited English brought out a photo album, describing the water level and how Wilma affected him and his ninos.

Cozumel has to put up with the hurricane stuff every year.  

Again, thoughts and prayers are with our East coast friends.


----------

